# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  KAV, Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.xc

## Shu_b

t-12104 присланное ***46d98961543f2.zip
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\NetPeeker.sys

 Scan taken on 03 Sep 2007 05:47:44 (GMT)
A-Squared                  Found nothing
AntiVir                    Found nothing
ArcaVir                    Found nothing
Avast                      Found nothing
AVG Antivirus              Found nothing
BitDefender                Found nothing
ClamAV                     Found nothing
CPsecure                   Found nothing
Dr.Web                     Found nothing
F-Prot Antivirus           Found nothing
F-Secure Anti-Virus        Found Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.xc
Fortinet                   Found nothing
*Kaspersky Anti-Virus       Found Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.xc*
NOD32                      Found nothing
Norman Virus Control       Found nothing
Panda Antivirus            Found nothing
Rising Antivirus           Found nothing
Sophos Antivirus           Found nothing
VirusBuster                Found nothing
VBA32                      Found nothing

vms drweb:
Ваш запрос был проанализирован. Это был не вирус.
Драйвер программы http://www.net-peeker.com/

KLAB [KLAB-2825966] - ответ не читаем, перекодировщика нет.... кстати может посоветуете чего для таких случаев?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

> KLAB [KLAB-2825966] - ответ не читаем, перекодировщика нет.... кстати может посоветуете чего для таких случаев?


Поясните, пожалуйста, что означает эта фраза. Это ответ аналитика ЛК?

----------


## Shu_b

> Поясните, пожалуйста, что означает эта фраза. Это ответ аналитика ЛК?


ответ в лс

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

ps. c перекодировкой разобрался...  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

Спасибо большое! Это действительно фолс, и в ближайшее время его исправят.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Штирлиц рулит - перекодирует все.

----------


## Muzzle

Штирлиц,отличная бесплатная программа,выручает  :Smiley: 
тырк

----------

